# HUD wet winterization guidelines/instructions



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

I havent done a wet wint in the 5yrs Ive been doing preservation. I know, I can hardly believe it,....but its true! So I have my wint guide for FAS on wet systems. However I would like to see HUDs. Also reference to 97 spec. So Ive scrubbed the net and havent found it. 

Where can I find HUD wet winterization guide including 97 spec?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> I havent done a wet wint in the 5yrs Ive been doing preservation. I know, I can hardly believe it,....but its true! So I have my wint guide for FAS on wet systems. However I would like to see HUDs. Also reference to 97 spec. So Ive scrubbed the net and havent found it.
> 
> Where can I find HUD wet winterization guide including 97 spec?


Pm me your email. I'll send you one.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> I havent done a wet wint in the 5yrs Ive been doing preservation. I know, I can hardly believe it,....but its true! So I have my wint guide for FAS on wet systems. However I would like to see HUDs. Also reference to 97 spec. So Ive scrubbed the net and havent found it.
> 
> Where can I find HUD wet winterization guide including 97 spec?




I refuse them as there is really no way to get ALL the water out. Especially if there are baseboard radiators in the basement lower than the boiler. My plumber gets between $500 and $900 and after he blows the lines he adds Glycol...........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I refuse them as there is really no way to get ALL the water out. Especially if there are baseboard radiators in the basement lower than the boiler. My plumber gets between $500 and $900 and after he blows the lines he adds Glycol...........


You mean to tell me people actually do the work right in some places?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You mean to tell me people actually do the work right in some places?



LOL!!! Someone around here is doing the boilers i won't as when they convey to Fannie & Hud and are assigned to me as REO's most have broken plumbing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

On wet systems does anyone have the Service Company sign a Release of Liability Form? Since they don't normally want these done right, and they know it, I just wonder on the Release form...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

How would I go about learning how to do winterizations? There is not much demand for them here in Florida, but I know that someone is doing them becasue I have been to a few houses that have had them done. 

My thought was to get with a plumber and pay them to teach me. Probably cost a bit, but it would increase what I can do and generate more work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I had a plumber do one here. Must have been the homeowner hired him. Anyway, I did it they was FAS has it done and found ALOT of water still in the system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats why you glycol fill boiler systems. Even if diluted with the old water it will still protect the closed heating system down to extreme cold situations. Not RV Glycol since it breaks down in a heating system but you use a plumbers glycol. Last year this was costing $29.00 per gallon. We went through up to 30 ga per system.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Thats why you glycol fill boiler systems. Even if diluted with the old water it will still protect the closed heating system down to extreme cold situations. Not RV Glycol since it breaks down in a heating system but you use a plumbers glycol. Last year this was costing $29.00 per gallon. We went through up to 30 ga per system.


Our plumber buys it by the 55 gal drum for $17 a gallon.............


----------



## marcopolo333 (Aug 16, 2013)

*97 specs*



thanohano44 said:


> Pm me your email. I'll send you one.



can you send me hud 97 specs
[email protected]


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

FYI....

Every company uses HUD specs they just put their name into the guidelines...
and they also ADD to the guidelines so it appears that they have a REALLy good or new and improved system for the services...
Whether wet or dry...specs are all HUD's that have had names interjected...
Just my observation


----------

